# Scooter and Skipper - Best Buddies



## FaeryBee

*
Today I went out for awhile with a friend.
When we were getting ready to leave, Scooter and Skipper were in Skipper's cage with the door open. 
I decided to let them stay in the cage together while I was gone so I shut the door.
This is the first time the two of them had been in the cage together with the door shut.

When I came home, this is what I found . . .





So cute! 
:wave:​*


----------



## Jonah

Awwwww....that is great Deb....that is why you got scooter....all I can say is congrat's....you must be very pleased....


----------



## SkyBluesMommy

BBFF Best Budgie Friends Forever


----------



## FaeryBee

jonah said:


> Awwwww....that is great Deb....that is why you got scooter....all I can say is congrat's....you must be very pleased....


*Thanks, Randy!

I'm so happy that Skpper and Scooter are getting along so well. They love playing together and their favorite game is to throw all the little wooden blocks and spools off the top of their playground cage onto the floor. 

They are both sleeping on separate swings in Skipper's cage right now. 
I think I'm going to let them stay together tonight and see how that works out.*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


SkyBluesMommy said:



BBFF Best Budgie Friends Forever

Click to expand...

 Absolutely! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Squirt

That is just so sweet!


----------



## RobbieBeth

They ARE, ADORABLE! 

p.s.- 

"He is no fool, who gives up what he cannot keep, to gain that which he cannot lose."

LOVE this Jim Elliot quote, Jonah (Randy)


----------



## NanaLucy129

*That is just way too cute. Looks like they will be buddies forever.*


----------



## kspudz

They are so sweet together! They really are going to be best buddies.


----------



## BudgieBudds

Oh.my.goodness. I am dying from cuteness overload!! I can't stand it when you post these kinds of pictures! I am so glad they are best buds (a.k.a. budgie budds... See what I did there? ) They both look so FLUFFY!


----------



## SPBudgie

*Oh Deb - That is Absolutely the Dearest picture Ever! I know it must rejoice your heart to see them like that - it does mine. Thanks so much for leading me here!*


----------



## jellyblue

Scooter and Skipper are adorable! More photos please Deb.


----------



## LynandIndigo

This is so cool... They Absolutely have bonded.. This is a very special moment to see this what a wonderful surprise... I'd be really excited... I am so very pleased that Skipper and Scotter are best Buddy's... Which budgie is talking deb you should keep up teaching him as you can make the sentences longer for them to say... Indi says that your budgies are just adorable....


----------



## despoinaki

Lina and I loved this picture!! cuteness all over the place  thanks for sharing Deb!


----------



## aluz

How sweet, I'm so glad your darling little budgie boys are best buds already!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

Oh no way!! That is just the sweetest thing ever!! I'm so excited for you, Deb. What a wonderful thing to be able to see them so happy together....


----------



## Cody

Really cute, it's so nice to see when they like each other.


----------



## BudgieSweet

Awwwww!!!!!!!! WHat a precious sight to come home too!
And what what an adorable duo they make


----------



## Trimath

Oh!Gosh,Deb,
Definitely,absolutely too cute for words!A double helping of beautiful budgie gorgeousness....and obviously close pals to boot.Happy times to you both,Skipper & Scooter,always!


----------



## jazzboys

Aww, SO cute  No budgie here has ever snoozed that closed to any other budgie here - that looks like a very special bond forming already


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Squirt said:



That is just so sweet! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Michele!



RobbieBeth said:



They ARE, ADORABLE! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks :wave:



NanaLucy129 said:



That is just way too cute. Looks like they will be buddies forever.

Click to expand...

Lucy, I think you are right!



kspudz said:



They are so sweet together! They really are going to be best buddies. 

Click to expand...

Kelly, this is the way Sunny and Shelby were together so it really makes me happy to see Skipper and Scooter enjoying one another.



BudgieBudds said:



Oh.my.goodness. I am dying from cuteness overload!! I can't stand it when you post these kinds of pictures! I am so glad they are best buds (a.k.a. budgie budds... See what I did there? ) They both look so FLUFFY!

Click to expand...

Rachel, I almost put Budgie Buds in the title but managed to refrain. 



SPBudgie said:



Oh Deb - That is Absolutely the Dearest picture Ever! I know it must rejoice your heart to see them like that - it does mine. Thanks so much for leading me here!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Ollie! :hug:



jellyblue said:



Scooter and Skipper are adorable! More photos please Deb.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Susan. You're welcome to come visit them anytime. 



LynandIndigo said:



I am so very pleased that Skipper and Scotter are best Buddy's. Which budgie is talking deb. Indi says that your budgies are just adorable....

Click to expand...

Thanks, Lyn 
Skipper is the one that is talking. We're working on "Good Boy" and "Boom!" right now.
"Boom" is for when they throw their toys onto the floor. :laughing: Kisses to Indi xxx



despoinaki said:



Lina and I loved this picture!! cuteness all over the place  thanks for sharing Deb!

Click to expand...

Thank you Lina and Despina! :wave:



aluz said:



How sweet, I'm so glad your darling little budgie boys are best buds already! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Ana.



Frankie'sFriend said:



Oh no way!! That is just the sweetest thing ever!! I'm so excited for you, Deb. What a wonderful thing to be able to see them so happy together....

Click to expand...

Madonna, it did make my day -- thanks!



Cody said:



Really cute, it's so nice to see when they like each other.

Click to expand...

 :thumbsup:



BudgieSweet said:



Awwwww!!!!!!!! WHat a precious sight to come home too!
And what what an adorable duo they make 

Click to expand...

Thank you Miss Rose. 



Trimath said:



Oh!Gosh,Deb,
Definitely,absolutely too cute for words!A double helping of beautiful budgie gorgeousness....and obviously close pals to boot.Happy times to you both,Skipper & Scooter,always!

Click to expand...

 :hug: Thank you, Trish



jazzboys said:



Aww, SO cute  No budgie here has ever snoozed that closed to any other budgie here - that looks like a very special bond forming already 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Liz.
It means a lot to me because Sunny and Shelby enjoyed a bond like is developing between Skipper and Scooter. I thought it brought a great deal of happiness to them during the time they were together. *


----------



## Budgiekeet

Too cute Deb . I bet those pictures are going to the front of the book.


----------



## Alicep

So adorable!


----------



## Jedikeet

Aww very cute indeed! Wait til my girls see this...wait, better not or else they'll break the peace!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Budgiekeet said:



Too cute Deb . I bet those pictures are going to the front of the book.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Rickl
I'll definitely be printing out one of them for the start of my next collage frame. I've been wanting to get some good ones of Scooter and Skipper



Alicep said:



So adorable!

Click to expand...

 Thank you.



Jedikeet said:



Aww very cute indeed! Wait til my girls see this...wait, better not or else they'll break the peace!

Click to expand...

Oh heavens -- PLEASE don't break the peace between your girls! *


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*Aww they are so adorable together! Best buds *


----------



## kcladyz

Awwwwww so sweet


----------



## Vogelijn

That is so adorable! Is it rare for budgies to get so close with each other?


----------



## Aisliyna

They are far too sweet together  Love the pictures


----------



## Budget baby

AWH how sweet do those two look, two little boy's had two little toys, each had a wooden block..........


----------



## FaeryBee

*


BirdCrazyJill said:



Aww they are so adorable together! Best buds 

Click to expand...

It's been a lot of fun seeing them getting to know one another. 



kcladyz said:



Awwwwww so sweet

Click to expand...

Thanks!



Vogelijn said:



That is so adorable! Is it rare for budgies to get so close with each other?

Click to expand...

Thank you.  Some budgies get along very well together, others enjoy one another's company but aren't so close. Each has their own unique personality just like people so some budgies like one another and others don't. 



Aisliyna said:



They are far too sweet together  Love the pictures

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Allie!



Pretty boy said:



AWH how sweet do those two look, two little boy's had two little toys, each had a wooden block..........

Click to expand...

 Cathy, I loved that song:
"Did you say that I'm all a tremble?
Perhaps it's the battles noise
But I thinks it's that I remember
When we were two little boys"*


----------

